# tips for great couples weekend



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Dh and are getting away for two days. No kids, no time frame no worries. Hopefully lots of hanky panky.

Other than new lingerie and maybe some snacks/cocktails for the room, any suggestions?

I'm hoping for at least a triple play (lol) each day. Been way too long since we've vacationed alone (3 years)


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

snowbum said:


> Dh and are getting away for two days. No kids, no time frame no worries. Hopefully lots of hanky panky.
> 
> Other than new lingerie and maybe some snacks/cocktails for the room, any suggestions?
> 
> I'm hoping for at least a triple play (lol) each day. Been way too long since we've vacationed alone (3 years)


As a guy, I think the lingerie would be all you would need. Have fun!


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

A few ideas:

Indulge in your kinks if you have any

Food play(with chocolate is always fun)

If you happen to have a bath tub at the hotel, maybe a candle light bubble bath is in order?


----------



## Chaotic (Jul 6, 2013)

So this is just me, but I would plan some fun activities for outside the bedroom too--a nice dinner out, a concert in the park, trying a brewery, mini golf, whatever you and your husband both enjoy, or maybe something neither of you have done before--and use that time to talk and bond and be flirty. Build the anticipation for when you get back in the bedroom.
Disclaimer: I realize some people want to spend an entire weekend in the bedroom, but I would lose my mind, and not in a good way. Gotta go do something else in order to have a chance to get excited about going back to the hotel.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Rent a king suite that has jacuzzi tub in the room. Usually tub to ceiling mirrors surrounding it. Mirrors are 👍.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm surprised there weren't more replies to this thread.


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m following for suggestions. My fiancé & I‘s 7 year anniversary is coming up and we’re trying to do something different this year.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

warmed up coconut oil and wandering hands


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

This might be a bit corny....but maybe you could each write up a fantasy you have always wanted to explore on a few separate slips of paper. A position you have never tried before, a body part that has never gotten the attention you would like it to receive, a scenario that would like to act out or a kink that you have never explored. Just two or three each, don't have to go too crazy...stick them in a bag/jar/hat....pull them out at random during your weekend. 

Extra credit...you are each responsible for shopping and providing any extra items needed to act out your slips of paper before you head out for the weekend. Just shopping for those items in advance can lead up to some fun anticipatory arousal.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

I agree with the coconut oil -- warm it up and do nice full-body massages to start things off....


----------



## staceymj86 (Apr 14, 2020)

Inside_Looking_Out said:


> This might be a bit corny....but maybe you could each write up a fantasy you have always wanted to explore on a few separate slips of paper. A position you have never tried before, a body part that has never gotten the attention you would like it to receive, a scenario that would like to act out or a kink that you have never explored. Just two or three each, don't have to go too crazy...stick them in a bag/jar/hat....pull them out at random during your weekend.
> 
> Extra credit...you are each responsible for shopping and providing any extra items needed to act out your slips of paper before you head out for the weekend. Just shopping for those items in advance can lead up to some fun anticipatory arousal.


That sounds like fun.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Update
Had a great two day get away. Had a whirl pool tub (could have been bigger ) which was great for soaking, and bit cramped for other things,lol.

Stayed in a lot, not tv and tried new things. I lost count at 6. Great bonding trip, and planning to do this at least twice a year. 




snowbum said:


> Dh and are getting away for two days. No kids, no time frame no worries. Hopefully lots of hanky panky.
> 
> Other than new lingerie and maybe some snacks/cocktails for the room, any suggestions?
> 
> I'm hoping for at least a triple play (lol) each day. Been way too long since we've vacationed alone (3 years)


----------

